# Titanium Dioxide?



## supersoaper3000 (Jul 23, 2010)

http://www.ccohs.ca/headlines/text186.html

In the epic tragic irony department: Sunscreen has tons of chromium dioxide in it.

Be aware of how you handle this stuff!  Avoid breathing in the dust!  Ask your supplier for an updated MSDS and follow it's precautions.

Have a nice day!


----------



## Woodi (Jul 29, 2010)

This is so sad, as I suppose it's in almost everything we buy commercially, such as paint, possibly toothpaste?
....but is it only the dust inhalation which causes cancer? I suppose if it causes lung cancer, it can cause other cancers too, if ingested into the system - perhaps even through the skin as in many skin care products.

It is why I have kept my soap recipes minimal re. ingredients.

however, do we know how safe the lye is?....sheesh, I begin to suspect that almost nothing on this earth is really safe for us fragile humans.


----------



## tespring (Jul 29, 2010)

Woodi said:
			
		

> This is so sad, as I suppose it's in almost everything we buy commercially, such as paint, possibly toothpaste?
> ....but is it only the dust inhalation which causes cancer? I suppose if it causes lung cancer, it can cause other cancers too, if ingested into the system - perhaps even through the skin as in many skin care products.
> 
> It is why I have kept my soap recipes minimal re. ingredients.
> ...



Trees....you can trust the trees! And rocks...the rocks are old and dont change much.  Maybe some plants too, but only if they are organic.


----------



## Sunny (Jul 30, 2010)

lol.. I think I'll go hug a tree now. thanks trees <3


I'm skeptical of any new information BUT this did put me off buying a pound of TD from WSP this week... I guess my soap will never be "white" enough. ah well


----------



## PrairieCraft (Jul 30, 2010)

Awww...I just bought TD and have been so excited to try some :cry: 

Thank you so much for posting this as I'm sure I wouldn't have been careful enough handling it otherwise.


----------



## Lindy (Jul 30, 2010)

The biggest thing about handling any fine powder like this is to use a dust mask.  I use it when handling mica, cornstarch, TD, etc., etc. because we are exposed to so much of it making these products.  I'm not surprised by this "discovery" it's really common sense.

Once it's in the product then there's no worry because it's not in a powder form anymore......

Thanks for posting this info though it's nice to see science catch up with common sense once in a while......  :wink:


----------



## PrairieCraft (Jul 30, 2010)

Thank you Lindy for the great common sense reminder.  I wouldn't have thought to wear a mask while using powders


----------



## mariflo (Aug 14, 2010)

I think the * micronized * versions of titanium and zinc oxide can indeed penetrate the skin.
And that is so very true about wearing a mask, I wear a mask even handling essential oils now and I don't get a headache anymore when soaping


----------



## Hazel (Aug 15, 2010)

I just ordered a sample of TD right before I logged on to the forum.

Aaargh! I'll make sure I wear a mask.


----------

